# Roll playing fantasy



## Miamihusband (7 mo ago)

The story starts where I always wanted to think of my wife was riding another **** while I was there. So I planned a nice dinner one night at a local restaurant and then I was going to tell my wife about my fantasy. We get to the restaurant and they are having a special on drinks so this was my chance in getting my wife tippsy. We ordered the first round of drinks and she is loving those drinks. During the dinner we start talking and I start to draw out a picture in her mind of what I want in my fantasy. I can see in her face that she can't understand why I would want this, but doesn't say no. We finish our talk and I can see she is really drunk. So on the way home I see her texting a lot, but I don't ask her who she is texting. We get home and she tells me that she has being under a lot of stress at work and that the dinner , drinks and our talk help. I said it did? . She said yes. She told me take a seat and we are going to have some fun. So I sit down and she goes to the bedroom and brings out a blind fold and a harness to tie me up. I ask her what is this for? She said don't worry it will be fun. So she ties me to the chair and then puts on the blind fold. She then puts a piece of tape over my mouth and now I can't even scream if I wanted. I hear her walking around the house and then hear what sounds like her changing. Then I hear a text come in on her phone and I hear the front door open and close. I sense someone walk by me and into the bedroom. Who was at the door and did they come in?. A few sec later she gets close to me and says " I need to relive some stress so don't worry you will know when My stress is gone". My head started to race what does she mean and who is in the bedroom with her. I hear her get on to the bed. The next thing I hear puts my heart to race when I hear heavy breathing and a slite moan. Then I start to hear up and down or back and forth movement. The moans start getting higher and it's all coming from my wife. She is ****ing someone on our bed. During all this my **** is so hard it hurts. I am imaging my wife riding a **** that is not mine and enjoying everything about it. The moans get stronger and louder. I hear the squeaking of our bed like she is ****ing this **** hard. I finally hear her cum. I am trying to over hear if the **** she is riding responds to her moans. I hear nothing, but then again I start hearing a low moans. Then I start hear her riding that **** and she sounds like she is really enjoy it. I hear sucking also so things are really getting hot and my **** can’t resist anymore and am getting major blue ball pains. I start hear our bed move harder and harder and the squeaking of the bed makes me know she is riding that **** hard the moans sound loud from my wife. She moan "oh yeah, oh yeah" and then it sounds like she cums hard. Then I hear silence and don’t hear anything else from my wife or anyone else. It sounds like she has fallen asleep and just left me there to suffer. A few minutes go by and I hear some get out of bed and walk around me and then I hear the front door open and close. Then I hear my wife come behind me and loosen all ropes and remove the tape from my mouth and when she takes my blind fold off I hear her say you are free to go. I stand up and don't say a word and I see her wear a very short sexy night gown and she goes right to bed. I have a hard on and can even think of what just happen. I take my cloths off and lay in bed and start my way to trying to get something for my hard **** and she grabs my hand and I know now there will be no sex for me tonight. The next morning nothing is said and she leaves for work before I do. Sometime around mid morning I decide to text her and ask how was last night and I got a response of " it was great". And then she said " I came twice". Then I said can I know who did you **** last night in our bed? She responded won't you like to know who I had between my legs and riding so hard. I said yes I would like to know. She again responded "maybe some day, but just so you know I can't remember the face but I can remember the head.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Read the rules for posting in SIM. Closed. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------

